# Fun ideas/activities for 7 & 9 year old girls?



## anneliese

I will be watching two sisters aged 7 and 9 and want to think of some creative and fun activities for them. Since it's been a long time since I've been this age and my LO is a boy and still a baby, so I kind of forgot what young girls like at this age! The 7 year old does have attention deficit disorder, so activities for her shouldn't be that time consuming.


----------



## embo216

Trip to hobbycraft? My little girl is nearly 7 and loves craft and baking!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Princess/dress up, get together a box of your old clothes, accessories, jewellery, make-up and shoes and let then go mad.

Films if you want some quiet time.

Baking as PP said but keep it simple like cornflake cakes or flapjacks.

If you or they are crafty you could use household stuff to make things blue peter style like sock monkeys, tie dye shirts, papier-mâché bowls, shoe box dolls house.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Mine like loombands, parks, cooking,board games.


----------



## deenamathew

Playful activities are a good way to stimulate the self-esteem of your kid. Activities like dough art, marble art, leaf art, paintings, coloring pages etc. These are activities were kids will enjoy a lot. My kids would love coloring pages so make him engage in this activity just i download the pages from online and take the print of that. So i have recently downloaded the pages of fairy coloring pages as this one my Lo best one.

https://www.momjunction.com/articles/beautiful-fairy-coloring-pages-for-your-little-ones_0081740/


----------



## jrob

Spot it is really fun for both boys and girls. That's a big hit around here. If you haven't seen it, it's this round tin with round cards in it with lots of little pictures. Every card has one match with the other cards. There are many ways to play. Our favorite way is dividing the cards between all players, and holding them face down. Turn one over in the center. And then everyone races to find a match. But you can only look at your top card. You say the match aloud and put your card down and keep going. First one out of cards wins. It's fast paced and we usually play til there's only one person left with cards. Its a hit with every kid ive played it with. And they always want to keep playing over and over again. We play even just with adult friends.... and a big plus, it gets the kids to focus because they want to win.


----------

